# Horror Channel Teaser Contest Please Help!



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Greetings to you all,
IT's been awhile since I've posted on here I've been busy and one of the things I have been workign on is a teaser trailer for the Horror Channel. They held a contest wanting a 20 sec teaser advertising their channel. Well I made it to the top five and now it's up to you to vote for your favorite. Mine is trailer number four out of the five and I"m in third place, but it doesn't seem that many people have been voting at all. This is your chance to voice your opinion. Of course I hope that you vote for me, but I want you to vote for your favorite trailer to show support for all of the filmmakers involved in thsi project. They are all good and deserved to be seen by many. Make your way over to www.horrorchannel.com and go into their forum section of Dread Central. You can find the teasers posted there or you can just go to:

Teaser Forum

http://www.horrorchannel.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20568 or just copy and paste this. Thank you all so much in advance for your support of all these trailers!

Mr. Maniacal


----------

